
20-Year-Old Robinhood Customer Commits Suicide After $730k Negative Balance - alehul
https://www.forbes.com/sites/sergeiklebnikov/2020/06/17/20-year-old-robinhood-customer-dies-by-suicide-after-seeing-a-730000-negative-balance/#64cd11941638
======
im3w1l
Previously discussed

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23553794](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23553794)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23523246](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23523246)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23523379](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23523379)

------
adfdfgghhe2020
_Confetti popping everywhere,” says Brewster referring to the shower of
colorful confetti Robinhood routinely deploys after customers make trades.
“They try to gamify trading and couch it as investment.”_

They are borrowing the freemium game strategies used to develop player
addiction and normalise the spending habit.

------
ianai
I think we’re changing to calling it “dies by suicide” to acknowledge the
mental health aspect of suicide. “Commits suicidal” makes it sound more like a
crime that needs to be policed instead of disorder to be treated.

